# First Fly Fishing Trip... I'm hooked



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Back in May, my friend Matt sends me an e-mail saying he booked a rip to fish the south fork of the Buffalo River in WY for cut throat trout. "OH and by the way, you owe me $1000."

So i bought my first fly rod; a TFO Left Kriegh 4wt. and hit every stock tank in Brazoria Co. I took a casting lesson from Mike at the Pearland Bass Pro.
I practiced all summer.

I just returned from WY last night and I must say,"I'm HOOKED!" What an awesome trip. I don't have any pics of the fish I caught but attached are a few picks of the scenery. 

We packed in by horse, a days ride to the Bridger-Teton Wilderness. What an experience. This will not be my last trip.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pics. I've been wanting to do that for a very long time. Do you have any contact information for that trip?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Man that's awesome. A friend of mine guides in the Bozeman, MT area, it's incredible up there. If you want to try a different place next time let me know.
Great pics.


----------



## Malbec (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it's outstanding that you put in the time and effort to practice with the fly rod before you went on the trip! I've seen so many beginners get frustrated on the water because they didn't prepare. Thanks for the lovely photos.

I'm going to break out my 5-weight and head up to Yellowstone in a couple of weeks. It will be my first trip there. Hope the weather is a splendid as it appears yours was.


----------

